# Trapout Questions



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Is the cable spool hive your only hive? In other words, do you (or will you) have a frame of eggs/larva available from another hive?


----------



## hopeful (Oct 23, 2012)

I have another hive if they survive the winter.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

You may find these threads useful:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/show...ut-from-a-tree
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?265612-trap-out

You can send your email address to Cleo Hogan (see the second thread) for a copy of his trapout guide.

Since you have eggs available, you may be able to put that frame into the trap hive to encourage movement. Best to review Cleo's methods first.​


----------



## hopeful (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

As always, Rader has some sound advice. Read and heed.


----------



## hopeful (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks. I read that stuff. Good info. This site is great. Fortunately for me the hole in the top of the spool feeds right into the trap, so I didn't have to build out to the hive. They were starting to build in the trap before cold weather hit. Hopefully in the spring they will continue. Maybe I can lure the queen out with brood as Rader suggests. If they build up nicely and she starts laying up there, I had thought about treating it as a split. Move the spool, and let the field bees return to the trap. I have some time till spring, so I will keep reading. All advice is appreciated.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I didn't notice an exit for the bees in the pic. Is it on the other end that we can't see?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

The only thing I'd consider doing for now, might be to add a top feeder. Wait till the weather warms a little before messing with more.
They will need a top exit from the 10 frame box. Then later you can close the other entrance forcing them to go in & out the super.


----------



## hopeful (Oct 23, 2012)

There are many entrance/exits in the spool (through the cracks). I didn't put an exit in the trap, because I was hoping they would store some honey up there before it got cold. My plan was to let them move up the hive naturally through the winter, and in early spring the cluster would have been in my trap. The spool doesn't have that much space in it, so I figured they would gladly build up into the trap. With the drought and me finding them in October, I don't think they had enough resources to need the additional storage.

I have heard mixed opinions about putting a feeder on when they are clustered. I was planning to put a feeder on in early spring.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I would close all the gaps in the spool and make them exit through your hive body by drilling an exit through below the cover.


----------



## hopeful (Oct 23, 2012)

Should I drill the hole now, or wait till spring?


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Go with Mr. Beeman suggestion. Wrap the spool with black plastic so the bees can't see daylitht, get them used to going up through your hive body to the outside. I use a bottom board with no bottom in it, just a landing board and rear seal.

Seal the bottom board to the spool, As soon as the queen has moved up, you can take starts from it, leave the spool where it is, or move the spool, reposition the hive body at the same location the spool was at, and let them rob the honey out of the spool. If you are going to leave the bees in the spool and take a couple of splits from it, as soon as the queen has moved up, place an excluder under your hive body and keep her in your hive body.

I have had several colonies in spools which are about 6 ft in diameter. There isn't very much room in the center of these spools, (not sure how large yours is), the bees will move up very quickly.

I left the bees in the spool for about 3 years, and then the spool began to deteriorate and I moved them off it. I don't think I have any photos, but I will look and see. I might have.

cchoganjr


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Hey Cleo.
Drill it now, why not? They will need the ventillation anyhow.
That Cleo is one smart cookie.


----------



## hopeful (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks guys, I will do that stuff. It is so cool that someone else has already done this. The spool is not in good shape, so I will try to get them completely out of it. The inside of the spool is only about 12 inches in diameter and 18 inches tall. Pretty small space.


----------

